# Why can't I get Swype beta to install?



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

I downloaded the installer off the website, log in on that, and now it just hangs at choose a version of Swype to install.

Edit: swype issue. Has to do with updating to 4.2.1. It'll install fine on 4.2, but apparently it doesn't know which version to show for 4.2.1

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## ezas (Sep 3, 2011)

I just tested and I see the same thing. If you have a backup you can restore Swype.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah, this is all over the Swype forums. I didn't have a backup of it and I did a clean flash of a 4.2.1 ROM coming from a 4.1.2 ROM.

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## ezas (Sep 3, 2011)

What are they saying in the forums about an update?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

When I checked in the Swype forums yesterday no one has an answer.

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

ezas said:


> I just tested and I see the same thing. If you have a backup you can restore Swype.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


I have the same problem but I restored 2 different swypes and both got me "Swype has stopped working" and no keyboard.


----------



## ezas (Sep 3, 2011)

junksecret said:


> I have the same problem but I restored 2 different swypes and both got me "Swype has stopped working" and no keyboard.


How are you trying to restore?

Try clearing cache and data for Swype under settings => apps.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you have another device, such as the GNexus, just take the backup from there and import. It works fine (even without clearing data).


----------



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

yarly said:


> If you have another device, such as the GNexus, just take the backup from there and import. It works fine (even without clearing data).


what files did you use? I had backups pin my phone and tried to restore the apk and had no luck?

tappity tap tapped on my SGS3


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

junksecret said:


> what files did you use? I had backups pin my phone and tried to restore the apk and had no luck?
> 
> tappity tap tapped on my SGS3


I just took it from Titanium Backup and imported it, but using the apk would probably work as well.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

I've had issues restoring backups from my phone on my nexus 7. I'll just wait for the Swype guys to fix it. I can live with the android keyboard.... even though it's not as good or forgiving as Swype.

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------

